# From a broken heart



## So called TRUELOVE (Sep 17, 2012)

I have found out that the woman that I have spent the last 11 yrs with has cheated on me. Well I guess I should start from the beginning my wife and I started dating in 2001 after spending about two months on the phone chatting. We both had been betrayed by people that we loved to various degrees and felt that we should meet and see what happens from there. Well we started dating in July 2001 by the end of the first month I was so hopelessly in love with her that I knew she was he one that I would spend the rest of my life with. I was a virgin up until this point but she was not. Our actual troubles began after my *first birthday that we spent together. I mean here I was on my *birthday and the woman I had fallen so helplessly in love with had planned a romantic evening for the two of us, I mean what else can you ask for. Well in September of 2002 she hit me with a bombshell well what she had prepared for me and made me feel like the luckiest man on the earth, was actually done previously right from the start to the end every last detail was done before and was done for her ex on his birthday. Heartbroken yet I did forgive her. Well for the next 3 years every September I would discover more that she had not told me so for the first 4 years I was constantly lied to about her past and sexual activities. So from October 2005 we had smooth sailings *till October 2008 when due to a abortion that we had agreed on years earlier I could not handle he fact of what i had put her through I wanted to leave her, the next couple months up until the 29 December 2008 was hell for us both but on that day I re committed to her and thought that life was back on track. Only to my horror to discover in august of 2009 that not only was she in contact with her ex boyfriend but for almost a year she had been seeing him behind my back,and on the day she decided to come clean the afternoon prior she had spent a couple hours with him and that to in a hotel room. The first thing that she said was I did not sleep with him but **** happened and things did get quite of hand. Well for the next five days after questioning *over and over and the story changing I had thought that she had learnt from her so called mistake and still being so deep in love with her I decided to forgive her. Well two years went by and in September of 2011 I discovered a email. On questioning it she started to lie and say that he had been in contact for about three months and it was because I had not paid enough attention to her during the pregnancy. Well the next couple months till he 12 December 2011 was me losing my manhood dignity mental state of mind emotional state of mind and even been physically broken. From there to know almost 10 months later she has constantly * lied she has even shown that what she was never able to do for me emotionally and even sexually she was able to give her ex well she gave him a blowjob when he asked no hesitation and **** better than she had given me for 10 years I mean the guy asks you to suck his **** and you just oblige no fuss or fight and even better than what you had given the man you had been with for 9 years. You have sexual fantasies about him for five straight days and always told me it was disgusting for you to have *those thoughts about me yet for him you did not find it s because of what you where feeling for him. Makes me wonder just how much you did LOVE him during this. None of the things that I had to do in order to prove that I was making love to you where required by him. And stranger yet the ease that he got his **** in your ***** without all of that and yet I could suck that ***** for 30 min and still struggle. You felt him make love to you with a condom on when you had always told me that it would be sex if I did so. You enjoyed so much for 2 minutes for what at times I would take hours. So please assist me people should I stay or should. Leave. And if t is I should leave can someone please tell me how or get me in contact with a physiologist that can help me leave this failure and a waste of my life.

Regards*

So called TRUE LOVE


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

ScTL,sorry you find yourself here.As there are so many time frames in your post it might be better if you break it up more into paragraphs.It may help with replies as a lot of posters may skip over a wall of text.Take care.


----------



## Shooboomafoo (Mar 30, 2011)

You dont "need" a psychologist to tell you whats best for you. The situation is blunt, and Im sorry for your pain. When I found out about my now ex, it tore my world apart.
I am better now though. Just so you know it isnt a death sentence, its a sentence to happiness. 
Imagine, not having to even concern yourself with her or what shes doing. When that baggage is removed from your life, what do you have?


----------



## Jibril (May 23, 2012)

Am I right in thinking you're not married? I don't see her described as your "wife." If not, just leave. Get the hell away. Explain yourself to her if you feel at _all_ compelled to, but you can leave without a word, just as well. She's a liar and a cheat. Nothing more needs to be said. If her ex wants her so much, he can have her.

If you're married, then file for divorce immediately, don't leave your home, and do whatever your lawyer tells you to. Keep contact with her to a minimum until the divorce is finalized.

I suspect you aren't married, so slap those running shoes on and make a mad dash away from this woman.


----------



## CleanJerkSnatch (Jul 18, 2012)

Stay, if and only if you are a masochist and love the mushroom treatment. 

Stop being a nice guy and throw the trash to where it belongs. In the dump.


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

Jibril said:


> Am I right in thinking you're not married? I don't see her described as your "wife." If not, just leave. Get the hell away. Explain yourself to her if you feel at _all_ compelled to, but you can leave without a word, just as well. She's a liar and a cheat. Nothing more needs to be said. If her ex wants her so much, he can have her.
> 
> If you're married, then file for divorce immediately, don't leave your home, and do whatever your lawyer tells you to. Keep contact with her to a minimum until the divorce is finalized.
> 
> I suspect you aren't married, so slap those running shoes on and make a mad dash away from this woman.


Re-read every word. 
*Act on these recommendations* or prepare for much more psychological, mental, and possibly physical pain.


----------



## tonyarz (Sep 15, 2012)

Leave! You don't want to stay with her. Believe me. I had a wife like that before.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Collect all her clothes and crap in garbage bags and dump it outside, better yet if you know where her ex lives take it round to his place and leave it on his doorstep, if he is married or in a relationship give the bags to his partner and explain what is going on, she deserves to know.
Tell her to leave, don't listen to any explanations, crying or whatever. This is not a drunken ONS or "it just happened" she has been doing this for years behind your back, she has no respect for you at all.

Once she has gone take stock of yourself, get some counselling and get yourself physically fit if you are out of shape.
Read some self help books to improve future relationships and get the ultimate revenge by living a good life with a woman who loves and cherishes you.

P.S could you go over your post and repost it in readable chunks?
I think due to your emotional state you are all over the place and it is difficult to understand fully.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

She has proven through her hateful and callous acts how unimportant you are her.

Let the ex have, all he is getting in the deal is a liar and a cheater. 

You, you are getting freedom from her lies, and the opportunity to upgrade to a much better lover and much better partner.


----------



## Fvstringpicker (Mar 11, 2012)

CleanJerkSnatch said:


> Stay, if and only if you are a masochist and love the mushroom treatment.
> 
> Stop being a nice guy and throw the trash to where it belongs. In the dump.


Amen bro, Amen


----------



## Simon Phoenix (Aug 9, 2010)

From reading this, it appears that she was the first and only woman you ever had before, am I right? That explains you clinging to a chick like this. It's not just because of being married, it's for fear that you might not get another woman to 'like' you (insert imagination, folks) for the next 15 years after she goes away with the OM for good. That explains you hanging around someone who clearly has no respect or passion for you and why you would be so willing to forgive so much abuse; and abuse is exactly what this is. The reason I have a little knowledge of this is because I've been where you are. I did the exact same thing you did, only to experience the same thing you are experiencing now.

At this point, it doesn't matter if you are married or not. If you want someone to have the desire, respect, and passion for you, you must have that for yourself. As much as it will hurt, you must let her go and rebuild from the inside out. Do not spend another day with someone who regards you as some fallback guy, a Plan B, the ego booster who's only there to keep the bed warm until she has enough of your funds that she can drop you and move in the ex full-time. Dropkick this broad and move on. Doing anything else would be a waste of time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 45188 (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm so sorry to read this. Normally I'd tell you to work on it and she might be your first love and it's going to hurt so much, like your world is crashing.. But to me, I see this as a big waste of time.


----------



## hookares (Dec 7, 2011)

STL, life's a learning experience. You, my friend have learned a lot.
Feel fortunate that this hasn't gone on for twenty years instead of ten.


----------

